# Modem Recommendations for Moca connections



## Cometme (Mar 4, 2020)

I am on Fios gigabit using my own router. I am installing the Edge with two Mini Voxs. Do I need a cable modem to establish the moca connection over coax? If so, any suggestions on a modem? Thank you.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No. A modem would serve no purpose in a Fios system. You just need some device to act as a bridge between your LAN and your coax networks. The Edge can do this, or you can get a bridge to do it. Example:


----------



## Cometme (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you for the response. Tivo tech suppport said I would need a modem. They sent me this pic . . .


----------



## Cometme (Mar 4, 2020)

mdavej said:


> No. A modem would serve no purpose in a Fios system. You just need some device to act as a bridge between your LAN and your coax networks. The Edge can do this, or you can get a bridge to do it. Example:


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Support are morons. They sent you the wrong pic. I gave you the right pic.


----------



## Cometme (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you.


----------

